# Calling all demon dogs...!



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Post your laser eye pictures here!!




























fire the laser!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

These are funny!

I don't keep many pictures when their eyes reflect..It's a pet peeve of mine when I take pictures.  Sure does make a funny thread through.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

lol, if it's in focus, I keep it!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Laser dog kills you with his jolly ball!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Kuma that first one is really som'thing else... I was LMAO.



I can't take pictures... I look at half your guys normal photos and get jealous (especially Laurelin). So yeah i have alot of demon photos...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm the same way Criosphynx. If it's in focus, I keep it! I totally got lucky with that first pic, just happened to snap the photo at the right time.


----------



## FatPants (Apr 23, 2008)

This one creeps me out with his eyes rolled back into his head while sleeping...


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

not so much laser eyes as....

Laser face!!!













oh yeah and then there is the green alien haze in the room from the mothership...notice Scooters ears are on fire










i need a new camera


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Niiiice!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I delete the lazer eye ones too but I found a few!!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Pepper said:


>


so do lasers in water *not* make the dog explode? Interesting....



Scooter is pure demon...i mean, the horns and all..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I probably shouldn't do this on principle but I really like this pic for some reason


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the fur is like rubber, it insulates her from being explodeded!

haha zimandtakandgrrandmimi that picture is intense!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Pepper said:


> I think the fur is like rubber, it insulates her from being explodeded!
> 
> haha *zimandtakandgrrandmimi that picture is intense*!




Seriously... he looks like he's jumping on a trampolene to me for som' reason.... like its the time of his life...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

The devil comes out in him whenever he is around jolly balls









See?









I mean he is EVIL









Bailey has also perfected it


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> Bailey has also perfected it


Bailey always reminds me of Tippy for some reason... in a wierd
separated half sister at Birth type way. Same little nose










i dunno _iam_ crazy after all.. Tippy is a demon dog anyway, even without the glowing eyes.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> Seriously... he looks like he's jumping on a trampolene to me for som' reason.... like its the time of his life...


actually she)) loves trampolines but I can't ever get a clear pic of her when she's on it.

that photo was our 20 mile run day right after it got dark. My friend and I had a race with our dogs to see who would drop first, the humans or the dogs. the dogs won...of course...

she's standing on some metal steps watch Lauren and her husky Miko playing on the bottom of the steps. Miko is a boy dog so Bolo doesn't really mind him.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually delete these pics but these are the only ones I have on my comp.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I ususally delete these, but I have a few...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> Bailey always reminds me of Tippy for some reason... in a wierd
> separated half sister at Birth type way. Same little nose
> 
> 
> ...


haha i see it. youre not crazy


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello with bat like laser eyes!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow... I just looked through EVERY photo I have taken of either Carter or Nubs, and I could only find ONE that had off colored eyes from the camera...


And it is still my favorite photo of him.

I wonder if its the camera or my photo skills............ Oh who am I kidding, its the Camera


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello bat face with laser bateyes









pretty boy


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Picture taken this morning before I left to school... the red light on my mom's camera definitely got Jake's attention!










I think I woke the young Master... he looks pretty demonic to me, with the light glare and his narrowed eyes!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Roe, the demon dog right at home...in front of the blazing FIRE!!!! Mwahahahaha


----------



## RavenButt (Jul 16, 2008)

Raven has a habit of rolling her eyes back in her head when she's sleeping. It's kinda freaky sometimes.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby and my parent's dog, Rusty, waiting in the yard for the mother ship:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dex gets some pretty sweet terminator eyes:


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

These are funny- here are the only two I could find of Otis.....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

No laser eye photos of Vi yet but I thought this photo was appropriate for this thread

Presenting Ghost Doggie! (please excuse naked baby in photo)


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

omgggg it's a ghost doggy!!!!!!!!

That's intense!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

these are funny guys.... keep em coming!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Demon Chihuahua


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

KelliCZ said:


> Demon Chihuahua


This is too funny. He's totally giving the chi the "are you serious?" face.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a good one......


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

hahaha!!!!!!! Nell looks like she saw that ghost doggy!!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Thought she belonged to Hellboy, lol.

http://www.hellboymovie.com/


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Demon dog number 1








3 demon dogs!!!!.lol








This ones just freaky!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Demon dog number 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg OMG that last one! Aaahhhhh! Technicolor demon dog!


smooch those brindles pooch...they are too cute!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, these are great. 

Mr. Pooch, I think you've got it with Aslan. That's intense!


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gizmo









Ziggy









Margarine









Haven not looking tooooo evil


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow - some really good EVIL photos. This one..well is goofball demon.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm laughing so hard I'm waking up both my sick husband and the dog -- thanks for posting this thread. It's a hoot!

This is as demon-y as I could find for Poca -- darn camera neutralizes canine laser stares!










Does this one count - she's being very subtle in her attack...










Incoming!!! Dive!! Dive!!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Just as a note, if you guys delete those, you don't have to! They can easily be fixed with the "Furball" red eye fixer in Picnik. If you upload photos in Flickr they can be fixed there:
http://flickr.com/


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Jesirose,i kinda like my demon dog look from time to time though.


----------

